# Fire as your prime ereader



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Do any of you use your Kindle Fire as our prime ereader?  

I find it very comfortable to read on...even outside under the awning.  I just make the screen brighter when outside.  

I don't use it as a tablet...Just to read, play a few games...that's it.  IPad is my tablet...and I actually prefer my laptop over that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read on my Fire quite often.  I also read on my Paperwhite and my iPad.  My Paperwhite is my favorite reader, but I read on whatever is handy and charged.

My iPad is my primary computer.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have books on my Fire, but no, it's not my main e-reader.. I LOVE my e-ink... but, late at night, when hubs is sleeping, the Fire with the Screen Dim app is great to read on.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I have given my e-ink readers away and read solely on my HDX. Like you, I occasionally play a game or two, because let's face it ... sometimes you just don't feel like reading. I do use it as a tablet occasionally, but not very often.  I don't keep my pictures or music on it - they're on my phone because I could put a 64 gb micro SD card in it. If we could expand the HDX memory, maybe I would. Oh, and I pretty much don't stream video or anything to the HDX; so, mostly for reading.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My poor little K-1 started taking way too long to download books and finally  reached the point where the battery won't charge. I miss it!! I love e-ink reading, but my Fire doesn't require a book light to read late at night.

I've gotten quite used to reading on the Fire and that's now my only reader. I also play games, search the Internet, listen to music, watch Prime movies and TV shows, listen to audiobooks and I'm sure there are other things it does that I haven't explored yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My poor little K-1 started taking way too long to download books and finally reached the point where the battery won't charge. I miss it!! I love e-ink reading, but my Fire doesn't require a book light to read late at night.
> 
> I've gotten quite used to reading on the Fire and that's now my only reader. I also play games, search the Internet, listen to music, watch Prime movies and TV shows, listen to audiobooks and I'm sure there are other things it does that I haven't explored yet.


You can replace the battery on a K1:


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I read on my fire.  Mostly inside because outside there is no shade in the morning so cannot turn the brightness up enough to see to read on the fire outside.  I also love my e-ink readers.  Now for a music player, my slick and my phone have better speakers than my fire.
Slick...was a cheap tablet without internet when it came out. It is lighted.  YOu can read on it, but be warned it will lose your place.  You can view photos (haven't tried that one was too slow).  Now for music it is great and you can put an sd card in it.
I also have a pandigital tablet, which works well for a tablet but too heavy for a comfortable e-reader.  It is an 8 inch I think.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

I did a battery replacement, wasn't easy--I had problems with the connector coming loose. But if you are technical, it's worth the effort.

Personally, I find any of the Kindle Fire pads to be too heavy (to read in bed), but I carry a mini-laptop around so much I have arm problems, occasionally.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I go in spurts. A while back I was reading everything on my Fire HDX, but then I switched back to my Paperwhite again. I think my PW is my favorite, but it's fun to read on the Fire sometimes and see the actual book covers in color.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I use my Fire for reading.  I don't sit outside to read so that is not an issue for me. I haven't used my K1 since I got my first generation Fire.  My husband did not want a fire (he has a K2).  I gave him my first generation Fire when he gave me my 8.9 HDX  as a gift.  He did not want it, but now it is the only reader he uses.  He loves it.  We love Fire!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MJAWare said:


> I did a battery replacement, wasn't easy--I had problems with the connector coming loose. But if you are technical, it's worth the effort.


Was that on a K1? Battery replacement on a K1 was pretty simple, I thought, when I replaced mine. I've read that you can replace the batteries on other models but it's not straightforward.

Betsy


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I also use my hd and hdx mostly as readers. I use them also for email and the internet. I play word scramble and words with friends, and that's usually all. I have a k3 keyboard, but hardly use it anymore.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can replace the battery on a K1:


Thanks, Ann. I was just reluctant to spend $25 on a six year old device.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Was that on a K1? Battery replacement on a K1 was pretty simple, I thought, when I replaced mine. I've read that you can replace the batteries on other models but it's not straightforward.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I've already replaced it once and it's pretty easy. Just plug it in, really.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

From the moment I got my Original Fire to today with my HD 7-1st gen, the Fire has been my main reader. 

I love the crystal clear maps, photos, charts, and graphs in books and the ability to zoom in on them. 
I love seeing the color (when applicable)
I love reading in bed with the white font on black without disturbing Hubby.
I love the touch screen and the quick search, including the ability to go on the web to find out even more info about something I am reading.
I love being able to quickly search the web for more info on a subject I am reading about.
I love having the Bible apps I use with me.
I love being able to listen to music on it if I wake in the middle of the night-I have a few sleep inducing albums downloaded and bought some very comfortable earphones for bed.
I love the screen being slightly bigger than the e-ink readers.

The HD is a bit heavy, but it keeps my muscles from atrophying!  I don't own a Paperwhite-I own a KK, K4, and DX. Many weeks I have to force myself to use them, just to keep the batteries active-the Fire is what I reach for first.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, my KFHD is my main reader. I'm always on it so it's easier than going to get my KK.

I'm also addicted to Twitter and checking my email, so I like to be able to switch between books/the web/social media quickly.

I know a lot of people have issues reading with a backlight but I grew up on computers. Maybe I'm immune to it. I use the black background and I'm good to go.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

My 1st gen Fire is the only Kindle I've ever owned. It came out just a few days before my birthday and I'd been so excited talking for weeks about how cool it sounded that my husband knew he'd better get it for me! I'm still using it and love it, and do all my ereading on it. I like having everything on one device - books, games, videos, blog reader, weather app, scriptures. I guess a Paperwhite would be nice to have, but it isn't a must-have for me because I'm happy with my Fire.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I very seldom read on my Fire. Well, magazines, but mostly I use it as a backup to my PW. I play games or watch movies on my Fire.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I prefer to read my books with graphic images on my Fire HDX. I read on my eIink kindles as well.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I do ALL of my reading on my Kindle Fire HD 7". I do not even read paper anymore. I have considered and eInk once or twice, but really my Fire works great, so not had a reason to move off it. I have never owned an eInk device though. Before my Fire I had Nook Color, and before that my phone...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I do ALL of my reading on my Kindle Fire HD 7". I do not even read paper anymore. I have considered and eInk once or twice, but really my Fire works great, so not had a reason to move off it. I have never owned an eInk device though. Before my Fire I had Nook Color, and before that my phone...


Like several others have mentioned - I love reading at night with the white text/black background (though I would prefer grey text). It is, IMO, a big advantage over paper in that respect.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> I do ALL of my reading on my Kindle Fire HD 7". I do not even read paper anymore. I have considered and eInk once or twice, but really my Fire works great, so not had a reason to move off it. I have never owned an eInk device though. Before my Fire I had Nook Color, and before that my phone...





VydorScope said:


> Like several others have mentioned - I love reading at night with the white text/black background (though I would prefer grey text). It is, IMO, a big advantage over paper in that respect.


Uh . . . Vydor . . . .you're talking to yourself. 

(At least you agree with yourself.  Gotta think that's a good sign.  )


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Uh . . . Vydor . . . .you're talking to yourself.
> 
> (At least you agree with yourself.  Gotta think that's a good sign.  )


Sometimes I am desperate for intelligent conversation...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got the original Fire, fully intending that I would continue to read on my K3..  but I tried reading on the Fire, and haven't touched my K3 since that day.  The I got my Fire HD 8.9", and, then my current HDX 8.9"...  100% of my reading on my Fires, except print magazines and my newspaper.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I picked up the 6" Kindle since Amazon was offering a payment plan, but I'm not all that happy about it. I like the buttons to turn the page, but they are not as easy to push as my K1 and I never did like the five-way button. I'll get used to it, I guess.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I picked up the 6" Kindle since Amazon was offering a payment plan, but I'm not all that happy about it. I like the buttons to turn the page, but they are not as easy to push as my K1 and I never did like the five-way button. I'll get used to it, I guess.


Yeah, that five way is pretty tedious to use for any extended 'typing'. I rarely make notes or anything, though, so it's not a huge issue for me. Still, my basic is my 'back up' kindle. I guess my Fires are back ups, too, and probably used more than the basic -- though not for reading -- mostly games, email, web surfing, etc.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah, that five way is pretty tedious to use for any extended 'typing'. I rarely make notes or anything, though, so it's not a huge issue for me. Still, my basic is my 'back up' kindle. I guess my Fires are back ups, too, and probably used more than the basic -- though not for reading -- mostly games, email, web surfing, etc.


Yeah, I just read on my Kindle. No notes or typing of any kind. I'm hoping the page turning key will loosen up with use.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, I just read on my Kindle. No notes or typing of any kind. I'm hoping the page turning key will loosen up with use.


With my 7" fire, I sometimes type posts on these boards, or a short email/fb message. But most of the time if I have to type anything of length I use my laptop+MS Natural keyboard.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> With my 7" fire, I sometimes type posts on these boards, or a short email/fb message. But most of the time if I have to type anything of length I use my laptop+MS Natural keyboard.


Same here. I don't mind doing short posts from my fire, but anything long goes out on my laptop.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a bluetooth keyboard that works well with my Fires. I've been known to travel with only the 8.9HDX and the keyboard when I needed to seriously pack light.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ What Ann said.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I often read and write on my HDX 8.9".. email, posting h ere or at TVCLUBHOUSE, making note in books..usually just one note with date read, price, actual price paid, lendable or not.

Right now I am sitting with my feet up on the cart that hold the display for my desktop, and it is nice to just have the Fire for posting.

I look up things, buy things, etc.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

JeanneB said:


> Do any of you use your Kindle Fire as our prime ereader?
> 
> I find it very comfortable to read on...even outside under the awning. I just make the screen brighter when outside.
> 
> I don't use it as a tablet...Just to read, play a few games...that's it. IPad is my tablet...and I actually prefer my laptop over that.


I read on it all the time. I have a KK I keep for reading in the sun, but like you, unless it's direct sunlight, I can read on it fine outside. I just have to turn the brightness all the way up.

I tried going back to the KK after reading on Fires, but the page looks so dark/dim, I don't care for it. I think my KK's production run just had the darker gray screen than others as my dd had a KK too, and hers had a brighter screen. (Now, if only we could find that Kindle! Grrrrrrr)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm getting used to my new cheapo Kindle. I only read on my Fire now when I want to whispersync the audio book.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I used to read on my e-ink kindles only, but then decided to try Scribd and now I find myself reading more and more on my Fire (sepia setting and low lighning). I was very pleasantly surprised by the lack of eye strain.

My eink kindles are still my default readers when I'm out of the house, though.


----------



## BZee (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm fairly new to using the Kindle Fire (actually the 7" HDX) but have use the Paperwhite for over a year.  What do you use for reading on the Fire? I downloaded "Moon+ Reader" from the App Store. It's ok for epubs but I would think a Kindle product could read ebooks in Kindle formats.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

BZee said:


> I'm fairly new to using the Kindle Fire (actually the 7" HDX) but have use the Paperwhite for over a year. What do you use for reading on the Fire? I downloaded "Moon+ Reader" from the App Store. It's ok for epubs but I would think a Kindle product could read ebooks in Kindle formats.


I use the built in Kindle reader app in "night mode."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BZee said:


> I'm fairly new to using the Kindle Fire (actually the 7" HDX) but have use the Paperwhite for over a year. What do you use for reading on the Fire? I downloaded "Moon+ Reader" from the App Store. It's ok for epubs but I would think a Kindle product could read ebooks in Kindle formats.


Welcome to KBoards, BZee!

If you tap on the Books tab (or swipe on your Carousel), you can tap on a book, which will download it if it's not already on your device, and open the book automatically using the built-in Kindle app. There is not a separate app to open first on Kindle Fires--as on the Paperwhites, it is built into the OS.

(If you have a non-Fire Android device, or an iOS device, there is a Kindle app.)

Congrats on the new HDX!

Betsy


----------



## BZee (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks. I'll keep playing with the HDX and eventually I'll learn how things work. Seems most Apps don't have a user guide so I just keep tapping different places/things and seeing what happens,


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

If you haven't found it already, on the Fire top menu under More is Help and Feedback which includes a user guide.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> If you haven't found it already, on the Fire top menu under More is Help and Feedback which includes a user guide.


And, as it's an HDX, there's also MayDay which works great if you have a good wifi signal. Those folks are Very Good when it comes to 'How do I do this?' sorts of questions about the device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BZee said:


> Thanks. I'll keep playing with the HDX and eventually I'll learn how things work. Seems most Apps don't have a user guide so I just keep tapping different places/things and seeing what happens,


And ask here! We're better than MayDay.  Though sometimes not as immediate.

Betsy


----------



## BZee (Jun 27, 2014)

BZee said:


> Thanks. I'll keep playing with the HDX and eventually I'll learn how things work. Seems most Apps don't have a user guide so I just keep tapping different places/things and seeing what happens,


It's mostly apps that I'm trying to figure out how to use - like in Moon+ how to close one book and open another. Speaking of closing and opening, is there a way on the HDX to "close" an app? Right now I just open another app or go to the home page. I wonder if now I have a lot of apps open but unseen (and are they using up memory)?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BZee said:


> It's mostly apps that I'm trying to figure out how to use - like in Moon+ how to close one book and open another. Speaking of closing and opening, is there a way on the HDX to "close" an app? Right now I just open another app or go to the home page. I wonder if now I have a lot of apps open but unseen (and are they using up memory)?


Android (on which the Fire OS is based) is more or less designed to just let apps run in the background. This enables fast switching. They don't use any more memory running, but some may be using 'data' as it were. That's not a problem if you're on wifi. Too many running in the background can make your battery drain faster.

When in doubt, under applications in settings, you can force apps to stop and they'll stay stopped until you activate them again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BZee said:


> It's mostly apps that I'm trying to figure out how to use - like in Moon+ how to close one book and open another. Speaking of closing and opening, is there a way on the HDX to "close" an app? Right now I just open another app or go to the home page. I wonder if now I have a lot of apps open but unseen (and are they using up memory)?


Some apps do a clean quit and some don't. As Ann said, you can go to Applications and do a force stop. On an HDX, swipe down to get to the top menu > Settings > Applications > Manage All Applications > Choose "Running Applications" and tap on the app you want to close. Then do "Force Stop."

Betsy


----------



## BZee (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you both - I have about 30 running apps. I'll just let them be unless I start having a problem.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I have been using my HDX more often. I go through stretches where I read on the Paperwhite more and stretches where I use my Fire primarily. I  also use my Fire as a tablet.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

JeanneB said:


> Do any of you use your Kindle Fire as our prime ereader?
> 
> I find it very comfortable to read on...even outside under the awning. I just make the screen brighter when outside.
> 
> I don't use it as a tablet...Just to read, play a few games...that's it. IPad is my tablet...and I actually prefer my laptop over that.


Yes. The Origami stand means I can read while eating with a knife and a fork.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

The new 2014 HDX has a Reading Mode, which attempts to automatically adjust the screen for easier reading. Len Edgerly (Kindle Chronicles) made this short video of a demonstration:






I don't own a tablet (only a K2), but now I'm interested in this technology. Does anyone think that this type of capability will make the HDX generally preferable to an ereader?

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That is cool technology -- the existing Fires do have a 'sepia' setting which you can, of course, also make brighter or less bright. But it's not an automatic adjustment. You still have the light shining _at_ you, however, rather than simply reflecting. On the other hand, since it's taking out a lot of the blue, it's better for night reading. Studies have been done that show that if you use screens a lot before bed it can disrupt your sleeping because bluer light is what says to your body "time to wake up!"

Also, given a dedicated eInk reader is smaller and lighter, that alone is going to make it preferable for many. But this is definitely a step in the right direction in terms of eye comfort. The thing about a tablet that makes it better than a dedicted eReader, is that it does more stuff. The thing about a tablet that makes it _worse _than a dedicated eReader, is that it does more stuff.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That is cool technology -- the existing Fires do have a 'sepia' setting which you can, of course, also make brighter or less bright. But it's not an automatic adjustment. You still have the light shining _at_ you, however, rather than simply reflecting. On the other hand, since it's taking out a lot of the blue, it's better for night reading. Studies have been done that show that if you use screens a lot before bed it can disrupt your sleeping because bluer light is what says to your body "time to wake up!"
> 
> Also, given a dedicated eInk reader is smaller and lighter, that alone is going to make it preferable for many. But this is definitely a step in the right direction in terms of eye comfort. The thing about a tablet that makes it better than a dedicted eReader, is that it does more stuff. The thing about a tablet that makes it _worse _than a dedicated eReader, is that it does more stuff.


They also have a "night" mode which is what I use. On the lowest dim setting (which could still go 10-20% lower,IMO, but alas it dont)


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

I guess I'm fantasizing about the 3 features of the HDX that the Kindle ereaders do not offer:

1. Screen real estate (9" screen on HDX): to see two real, book-size pages of text would be wonderful. With the current book I'm reading on the K2, 3 page flips = 1 actual book page. I feel like I'm using a telescope, when binoculars would be so much better. I'll advance the page what seems like a hundred times, only to discover that I've read a paltry dozen pages. Frustrating, IMHO.

2. A real external keyboard (Bluetooth), so that I can make notes during reading. The "screen keyboard" on the Kindle ereaders don't do anything for me. Too frustrating to use.

BTW, interesting keyboard product: 
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/multi-device-keyboard-k480?crid=26

3. Sound. I can listen to audiobooks on the HDX. I understand that the Kindle Voyage still does not have audio capabilities. I don't care about movies or TV shows.

I can see that Amazon is parsing out these features so as to differentiate between products. I'm waiting for "hands-on" reviews of the HDX and the Voyage before making up my mind, but I'm leaning more than ever to a large-ish tablet over the ereader.

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I quite often read on my Fires (and on my iPad, and on my Paperwhite....) The battery life and weight are the major benefits to me on the Paperwhite.

I change the font size down to the smallest I can read and the page turns don't bother me. Different strokes...

I have this keyboard 'cause I switch between my iPad and my Fire quite often:



Betsy


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

I had trouble reading on my 1st-gen Fire (compared to my e-ink Kindle Keyboard), but when I upgraded to the HDX 8.9", those troubles went away. Must be the higher-resolution display. Now it is my device of choice for reading, and I also use it as a tablet.


----------

